# P200 Error How to fix?



## Choymits (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a printer canon p200 and I got this error. Can you help me how to fix it. :ermm::ermm::ermm: 5B00


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

see if this helps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvBpioLPm3M


----------



## Choymits (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you. I tried it, but it doesnt works..That's for the MP series.


----------

